# StringBuilder



## lucyyy (15. Jan 2021)

Guten Tag,
ich habe gerade folgendes Problem. Und zwar möchte ich, dass jedes mal wenn etwas passiert, der String geändert wird. Allerdings soll der String daraufhin immer aktualisiert werden. 
Folgendes habe ich gerade:


----------



## mihe7 (15. Jan 2021)

lucyyy hat gesagt.:


> Und zwar möchte ich, dass jedes mal wenn etwas passiert, der String geändert wird. Allerdings soll der String daraufhin immer aktualisiert werden.


Was ist "etwas"? Was "der String"? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen geändert und aktualisiert?


----------



## lucyyy (15. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist "etwas"? Was "der String"? Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen geändert und aktualisiert?


Jedes Mal wenn eine Position gesetzt wird, soll der String geändert werden. Der String besteht zunächst aus 9 Nullen und je nachdem wo eine Position gesetzt wird, wird der String geändert. Es gibt insgesamt 9 Felder. Wenn zum Beispiel die Position im Feld 5 gesetzt wird, dann soll die 5. 0 zu einer 1 werden.


----------



## mihe7 (15. Jan 2021)

OK, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann willst Du:

```
darst.setCharAt(feldIndex, '1');
```

Ich vermute aber, dass Du hier das falsche Problem zu lösen versuchst.


----------

